# Blind spot notification and dash cam feature teased by Elon



## C141medic (Aug 31, 2017)

Tesla Model 3 blind spot notification and dashcam feature, teased by Elon Musk http://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-3-dashcam-blindspot-notification-software-update/


----------



## Stacks (Nov 3, 2017)

I’m especially excited for blind spot chimes. I never knew how great these were until I bought my Jeep.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

C141medic said:


> Tesla Model 3 blind spot notification and dashcam feature, teased by Elon Musk http://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-3-dashcam-blindspot-notification-software-update/


I don't see any mention of dashcam in there. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001870372403167232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001867688413544448


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I've seen all the reports of software being in the form of year and week followed by other numbers. I've seen 8.1 referred to and now Musk says 8.2 - how do the two numbers correlate?


----------



## C141medic (Aug 31, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> don't see any mention of dashcam in there.


In the article click on the May 30 Elon tweet and it's in there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001867688413544448


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

C141medic said:


> In the article click on the May 30 Elon tweet and it's in there.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001867688413544448


I think Musk said dashcam most likely coming in 8.3 update not 8.2


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I don't see any mention of dashcam in there.


Dashcam in 8.3.
Maybe.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001902483172507650


----------



## George B K (Jul 3, 2018)

How do you find the software version on the Model 3??

Also can’t wait for the best safety feature - Blind Spot Notification Audible Alarm”


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

George B K said:


> How do you find the software version on the Model 3??
> 
> Also can't wait for the best safety feature - Blind Spot Notification Audible Alarm"


If you tap the "T" in the center of the screen you'll see that you're on version 8.1.


----------



## RAS550 (Jul 28, 2018)

Does anyone know if the blindspot chime is expected to come to all Model 3's, or just the ones with EAP/FSD?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

RAS550 said:


> Does anyone know if the blindspot chime is expected to come to all Model 3's, or just the ones with EAP/FSD?


Seeing as how "safety is standard" I would expect everyone gets this. No one knows for sure though.


----------



## rlb4 (May 22, 2018)

RAS550 said:


> Does anyone know if the blindspot chime is expected to come to all Model 3's, or just the ones with EAP/FSD?


It really should be on all models. Most cars now, even inexpensive ones, have forward collision warning/braking; rear cross traffic alert with braking; blind spot monitoring; and some w/ lane keep assist. It's hard to believe that Tesla does not make all of these standard on all of their models, especially since they proclaim to be so advanced and safe. The hardware is there so it is just a matter of software/activating it.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Seeing as how "safety is standard" I would expect everyone gets this. No one knows for sure though.


Don't get me started on safety...! 
The obsessive HUDite


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Don't get me started on safety...!
> The obsessive HUDite


6 months later with the car and I have never once had an issue with center screen or lack of screen or HUD in front of me. It's freeing and wonderful!


----------



## Rafael (Apr 6, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Seeing as how "safety is standard" I would expect everyone gets this. No one knows for sure though.


I know it must be nice, but up until now, I have never owned a car with blind spot warnings. It sure sounds like a very first-world problem, not having it, but I'll take it if it comes. I just hope it's not an annoying chime every time a car is about to pass me. I have an amazing 15" screen that I can (optionally) use to glance at my blind spots, and two very reliable side-view mirrors in my Model 3. We all do.

Please, don't scream at me for not thinking it is absolutely necessary. I am just applying my experience to driving since I turned 16 years of age. At 47, I have not had it, and the only accident I had in the past, was because of a drunk driver. Nothing related to my blind spot. 

p.s. I have driven at least half a million miles. So I don't think it has been luck.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Rafael said:


> I know it must be nice, but up until now, I have never owned a car with blind spot warnings. It sure sounds like a very first-world problem, not having it, but I'll take it if it comes. I just hope it's not an annoying chime every time a car is about to pass me. I have an amazing 15" screen that I can (optionally) use to glance at my blind spots, and two very reliable side-view mirrors in my Model 3. We all do.
> 
> Please, don't scream at me for not thinking it is absolutely necessary. I am just applying my experience to driving since I turned 16 years of age. At 47, I have not had it, and the only accident I had in the past, was because of a drunk driver. Nothing related to my blind spot.
> 
> p.s. I have driven at least half a million miles. So I don't think it has been luck.


In my previous cars the blind spot detection/warning was a light in the mirror along with an audible alert when you activated the turn signal with a car in your blindspot.

My guess for Tesla since the mirrors aren't changing retroactively is that they do the following:

1) Move the car forward on the display and show a more 360 view of cars around you
2) Audible alert when you activate the turn signal with a car in the blindspot on that side

Assuming I am right, I like it!


----------



## Rafael (Apr 6, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> In my previous cars the blind spot detection/warning was a light in the mirror along with an audible alert when you activated the turn signal with a car in your blindspot.
> 
> My guess for Tesla since the mirrors aren't changing retroactively is that they do the following:
> 
> ...


That does sound yummy. Me likey.


----------

